# The Talon of Horus - The Cover



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

The cover to "The Talons of Horus" by ADB. I'm sure some of you have seen this!
Pretty close to how I imagined him to look. What do think?


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

Fake, he has arms.

Sorry, that was my obligatory shot at Abaddon for today. Seriously, looking good.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

It's a nice piece of work, my one issue with it is the neck; he doesn't have one.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

I'm just not big on the giant ponytail thing. There's just no way he'd get a helmet on with that giant ponytail made to stick up like that.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The top knot has been one Abaddon's "features" for as long as I can remember like the talon and the sword, he has in the Heresy even, it isn't going away anytime soon I'm afraid.

I'm not a fan of it personally either, the topknot makes Abaddon look like a less yellow, armoured angry version of Marge Simpson frankly.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah that topknot is....pretty wicked to say the least I certainly wouldn't want to go through with that hair style. But the artwork looks great and top knots have always been back in style in the 40k universe haha.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

I'll live obviously. As long as ADB brings his usual standard to bear on the actual content, I'll barely even notice the artwork. I'm forced into ebook reading because of a lack of space to put the physical books.


----------



## hailene (Aug 28, 2009)

His bloody top knot has a skull in it. How has he not managed to topple the Imperium and use the Emperor's skull as a toilet by now?

His top knot is also like 3 feet high. Jesus.


----------



## Protoss119 (Aug 8, 2010)

hailene said:


> His bloody top knot has a skull in it. How has he not managed to topple the Imperium and use the Emperor's skull as a toilet by now?


_You_ try conquering the Imperium with no arms. It's hard as fuck.

Sorry, I'll shut up now.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

For the record, not the final cover. It'll be _The Talon of Horus_, not _Abaddon: Talon of Horus_. 

And some other stuff, too. 

Right artwork, though. And lush as heck, too. Shame it's only about 1/3 of the final piece. The thing's a beauty.

EDIT: ALL MY PRECIOUS REPUTATION POINTS. STOLEN. I AM AGHAST.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just for the record DBC I still like the cover and I'm sure the book is your usual awesomeness I am talking more of the overall look of Abaddon that's been in place for shit, over 20 years I think. 

When you say the final piece are you saying that it's an single image that will cover all 3 books?


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=126793

I already posted this a week or two ago. It is a slick cover, can't wait to see the whole thing and not just part of it.


LotN


----------



## Sequere_me_in_Tenebras (Nov 11, 2012)

Dead.Blue.Clown said:


> For the record, not the final cover. It'll be _The Talon of Horus_, not _Abaddon: Talon of Horus_.
> 
> And some other stuff, too.
> 
> ...


Bugger! Still a beautiful piece, loving the top knot.


----------



## Phoebus (Apr 17, 2010)

Can't say I'm thrilled with the top-knot. I know, I know, it's classic Abaddon. That having been said, it always looks better on a miniature than on a painting. In this case, it's simply over-the-top. That's ironic, I think, given that the _Talon of Horus_ itself seems understated... especially compared to said top-knot.

Either way, I can't wait for this!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

I think the Talon should be larger, Horus used to wear it after all and he was a lot larger than Abaddon. Still overall it's a great piece. 

I'm going to go on record as actually liking the top-knot. Now i'm not so sure it needs the little ornamental skull in it, but then he is festooned with the things (alongside a lot of 40k). 

Can you imagine though? Someone had to craft that and give it to Abaddon, the grand Warmaster of Chaos may very well have commissioned some bling. Which brings to mind all the decorative trim Chaos Marines have; who does it? Is that what these feared killers are doing when not brooding with hatred or fighting the long war, crafts?


----------



## Captain Semper (Aug 2, 2013)

As someone who's flirting with the idea of a SoHs HH army I look at everything and anything Abaddon related with renewed interest! 

Show them how's it's done ADB (blue clown dead or alive!) :biggrin:

Edit: as for the size of the topknot, well, if you have the 4deities of Chaos watching your back do you really need a helmet? I find it a great amalgamation of 40k kitsch, impracticality and the rule of cool that trumps everything!


----------



## piemelke (Oct 13, 2010)

I am not that big of a fan of the cover, seems he has a small mirror at the center of the gauntlet, 
I just want to read the book, even if there is a hello kitty abbadon on it,


----------

